# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Odłamek szkła w stopie

## RedHeadCath

Witam

Jestem już w rozpaczy i mam nadzieję że ktoś mi tu pomoże. We środę wbił mi się kawałek szkła w stopę, malutki, niemal jak drzazga. Próbowałam wyjąć, nie udało się więc stwierdziłam że to nic wielkiego, do lekarza pójdę następnego dnia bo musiałam iść do pracy. I to był błąd bo w pracy ciągle jestem na nogach więc szkła wbiło się głębiej, stopa bolała i pulsowała kiedy wróciłam do domu.
We czwartek pojechałam do szpitala ale na SORze lekarz stwierdził że oni tam ratują życie, a z tym mam iść do chirurga jutro. Obolała i zdenerwowana dałam się zbyć i wyszłam. 
W piątek pojechałam do innego szpitala, gdzie wiedziałam że jest poradnia chirurgiczna i miałam nadzieję że zostanę przyjęta. Niestety była zamknięta. Na Izbie przyjęć dostałam zastrzyk przeciwtężcowy, receptę na antybiotyk i skierowanie do chirurga (co mogło i powinno zostać zrobione dnia poprzedniego w innym szpitalu). 
Kiedy wyszłam ze szpitala było już za późno żeby dzwonić po przychodniach więc w poniedziałek zarejstrowałąm się u chirurga na wtorek. 
Dzisiejsza wizyta załamała mnie kompletnie. Lekarz stwierdził że tu nic nie widzi bo rana się już zagoiła a to że mnie boli to może być podrażniony nerw albo odcisk. Jeśli(!) mam tam odłamek i on się będzie chciał wydostać przez skórę to mam się zgłosić. Na moje pytanie co mam w takim razie robić odpowiedział "Po prostu żyć." 

Ale ja już mam tego dość. Stopa mnie boli i pulsuje jak pochodzę dłużej niż 15 minut a w pracy po 5-6 godzin mam stać. Przez to nie byłam w pracy od czwartku, oczywiście zwolnienia lekarskiego nie dostałam. Dziś już muszę iść ale nie wiem jak wytrzymam i zastanawiam się nad zwolnieniem się z tego powodu. 

I tu moje pytanie, czy naprawdę nie da się z tym nic zrobić i mam chodzić ze szkłem w stopie aż może kiedyś wyjdzie? Przecież przez to nie mogę nawet podbiec, nie mówiąc o innych sportach (oprócz szachów) czy zwykłym pójściu do pracy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, jestem w podobnej sytuacji. Jak sobie poradzilas?

----------


## BoLiczySięPacjent

Radzę wybrać się do innego chirurga. To,że nie widać już tego szkła to nie jest rozwiązanie. Masz ciało obce w stopie. To tak jakby powiedzieć,że tasiemce czy inne pasożyty nie są groźne bo ich nie widać. Do momentu gdy nie zaczną zajmować organów. Pozdrawiam

----------


## hexenmilch

Witam,

Dosc czesto w orzypadku bardzo malych rozmiarow ciala obcego nie udaja sie usunac. W tym orzypadku albo organizm sam sie go pozbedzie - rana zropieje a tym samym sie oczysci, albi w drugim przypadku cialo obce zostane niejako "otorbione". 

Pozdrawiam Hexenmilch

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, jestem w podobnej sytuacji. Jak sobie poradzilas?


ja tez mialem kawalek szkla  poszlem do  chirurga naciol wyczyscil w kontroli stwierdzil ze wszystko jest ok i dostalem tydzien zwolnienia po miesiacu pojechalem do pracy do niemiec i zamiast pracowac wyladowalem w szpitalu mialem operacje zrobione wszystkie badania i tam wiedzieli co robic  zeby uratowac noge bo grozila mi amputacja mialem juz ropowice stopy mialem szczescie ze wyladowalem w niemczech bo w polsce mi powiedzieli ze nie da sie znalesc szkla bo to niemozliwe a gdy zjechalem do polski to problem do chirurga sie dostac nawet prywatnie dwa tygodnie w domu a wczoraj pierwsza wizyta u chirurga masakra nie olewajcie malych ran bo to sie moze zle skonczyc ja mialem szczescie powodzenia z naszymi konowalami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pierwsza zasada, jak się coś wbije w stope i nie dajesz rady tego usunąć to jedziesz na SOR od razu i nie stajesz na stopie. Jak mi się wbiło szkło za chwilę byłam w szpitalu. Później mimo, że wyjęli to bolało. Koleżanka poleciła mi krem znieczulający swiss medical, który kupiłam taniej niż w aptece, bo na stronie naporost.pl i jestem bardzo bardzo z niego zadowolona. Wystarczyło, że posmarowałam stopę i ból już po kilku minutach ustał. Polecam bo można stosować w każdym przypadku jak Cię coś boli  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja niestety mam podobny problem. Kilka miesięcy temu upadła na potłuczone szkło i miałam rany cięte w okolicach łokcia. Byłam na SORze i wyciągli mi kilka odłamków. Ciągle miałam jednak wrażenie że coś mnie kuje. Byłam dwukrotnie u chirurga Iza każdym razem słyszałam że szkła nie widać na rtg i że jeśli jest jakiś odłamek to się otorbi. W zeszłym tygodniu łokieć spuchł a teraz jest ogromny krwiak. Lekarz twierdzi że nie pamiętam ale pewnie się uderzyła a ja jestem przekonana że to wina odłamka który się przesunął i może przeciął jakąś żyłkę. Czy to możliwe?  Czy w wyniku jakiegoś innego badania można stwierdzić co mi się stało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam szkło od 3 mc w stopie i chodzę od przychodni do przychodni mam już załatwione biodro i kolano drugiej nogi ponieważ ciągle kuleję. jestem załamany. Straciłem mnóstwo kasy na badania i nic nic nie widać poza stanem zapalnym. a ja czasami0 na bosaka nawet nogi nie mogę podnieść tak mi to się wbija!!!! SZOK najgłupsza rzecz jaka mogła mi się zdarzyć!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też stąpnęłam na coś ostrego, weszło to od razu głęboko, siliłam się żeby to wyjąć, ale praktycznie nic nie było widać, wycięłam cążkami kawał skóry, rozgrzebałam igłą ranę, ciężko było stwierdzić czy to coś nadal siedzi czy nie. Przez kilka dni bolało to rozgrzebanie, nadal nie wiedziałam czy tam coś jest. Potem bolało coraz mniej, ale kłucie nadal czułam. Chodziłam tak tydzień. Nagle patrzę a tam zrobiło się lekkie wypuklenie i czarny punkcik. Rozerwałam to, nacisnęła i wyleciała ropa. Cisnęłam dalej i z ropą wyleciał ten czarny punkcik. Malutki jak 1/4 ziarnka piasku. Do tej pory nie wiem co to było. Ranę zdezynfekowałam i po kilku dniach zrosła się bez szwanku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sperma pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

podbijam temat mi usunieto sszklo ze stopy w marcu tego roku. po tym zabiegu ciagle czuje dyskomfort to juz 9 miesiecy po wyjeciu. usg nic nie wykazalo rtg tez nic. skad jest zatem ten bol.na skorze nie ma sladu zeby cos bylo nie tak. jak chodze boso po podlodze to jest ok. jak wloze buty to lipa. w poprzedniej pracy nie wytrzymywalem bulu 8 godzin. Cxzy  ktos wie co to moze byc bo ortopeda rozklada rece

----------

